

IPhone 4 Teardown - icco
http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/iPhone-4-Teardown/3130/1

======
icco
From their press email:

"We went to extreme lengths to acquire the iPhone 4. Kyle flew to Japan,
expecting to take advantage of the 16-hour time difference. He had his camping
gear all ready to wait in line outside the Ginza Apple Store tonight.

But then, in a last-minute twist that should come as no surprise to anyone
familiar with the ongoing iPhone 4 release drama, FedEx delivered some iPhone
4 units to customers two days early.

One of those customers, an engineer at a Silicon Valley startup, provided us
his phone. And we are taking it apart. I present to you the first legal
teardown of the iPhone 4:
<http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/iPhone-4-Teardown/3130/1>

We have confirmed that the iPhone's A4 processor has 512 MB RAM, unlike the
iPad's more limited 256 MB. This decision may have been made fairly late in
Apple's development cycle, because early leaked prototype phones only had 256
MB.

The teardown is in progress, and we will send you a summary of our findings
once we complete our initial analysis.

Here is a high resolution photo: <http://s1.guide-
images.ifixit.net/igi/y1RInG6BsFCuADov.huge>

We will also be performing an ultra in-depth silicon analysis of the A4 and
the new gyroscope, but the results will not be available for a few days."

------
ZeroGravitas
So the glass is just Gorilla Glass from Corning, same as the Motorola Droid,
Dell Streak etc. I wonder if that's what they're using on the back too?

edit: quick Google suggests maybe not, since someone managed to scrape the
back, which is pretty hard to do with Gorilla Glass:

[http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/23/yes-you-can-certainly-
scr...](http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/23/yes-you-can-certainly-scratch-the-
iphone-4/)

------
grinich
They say that they found the gyro here:
<http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/iPhone-4-Teardown/3130/2>

But to me that looks like the motor for vibration. I would assume the gyro to
be mems.

------
borisk
Nice picture interface on this site.

